# Can anyone recommend some cool, unusual high quality bars/restaurants/cafes in Bristol?



## bexwat (May 30, 2014)

Hi, I moved back to Bristol after 6 years away and am keen to try cool new places. Naturally when I used to live here I had my favourite haunts but now I'm looking for interesting independent places (no chains) for the day and/or evening so show off how diverse and unique Bristol is to my boyfriend. Any recommendations on individual places or on how I might be able to find little hidden gems would be much appreciated. Thankkksssssssss.


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2014)

Queens Head. Eastville.


----------



## mog1976 (May 30, 2014)

Free party at the fleece tonight ( see other thread)


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2014)

Are you a hipster? Just go to Stokes Croft, everything you need is there.


----------



## Dan U (May 30, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Queens Head. Eastville.



Duvet Vous is on tomorrow. Few house music's and that. 

Bizarrely I'm on a train to Bristol for an evenings entertainment at The Plough at a mates night their.


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Duvet Vous is on tomorrow. Few house music's and that.
> 
> Bizarrely I'm on a train to Bristol for an evenings entertainment at The Plough at a mates night their.


Right now? That's not that bizarre tbh. You having a drink elsewhere first?


----------



## Dan U (May 30, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Right now? That's not that bizarre tbh. You having a drink elsewhere first?



More in the context of the thread, was funny timing. 

Going to see another mate first for a takeaway as he can't make it out tonight due to kid duties in Gloucester Road area. 

Don't think I will be in any other pubs first. Couple of mates are running a disco night at The Plough so gonna head there after. 

Just had a beer at Reading station though.


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2014)

Dan U said:


> More in the context of the thread, was funny timing.
> 
> Going to see another mate first for a takeaway as he can't make it out tonight due to kid duties in Gloucester Road area.
> 
> ...


No worries, i'm a few metres from the plough so was just wondering...have a good night (in fact i think at least two other posters are within a few doors, but i won't be outing them)


----------



## Dan U (May 30, 2014)

Ah right. Well if you fancy a beer much later PM me later on.

And ta, first full night without the nipper or Mrs in yonks. I fully intend to enjoy!


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Duvet Vous is on tomorrow. Few house music's and that.
> 
> Bizarrely I'm on a train to Bristol for an evenings entertainment at The Plough at a mates night their.


 
That's the Queens Head in Easton, different pub altogether. A few of my friends are going to that.


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2014)

Geri said:


> That's the Queens Head in Easton, different pub altogether. A few of my friends are going to that.


They cant just nick a name from a pub 5 minutes up the road.


----------



## xenon (May 30, 2014)

http://www.bristolpubs.co.uk/

Take your pick. I don't know what cool is. I like old fashioned boozers and non agro bars playing non shit music.


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2014)

If it says hub anywhere and has Ferguson related artifacts. them it's proper cool and unusual.


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2014)

I mostly drink in the Wetherspoons, I must admit. That's because I resent paying the ridiculous prices they charge at most places. 

Places I like in town are Zero Degrees, Colstons Yard, Mud Dock Café. None of them have been too wanky when I've been there although I don't go to them very often as they are not cheap.


----------



## Thora (May 30, 2014)

The Baccy Factory is totes cool.


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2014)

Thora said:


> The Baccy Factory is totes cool.


 
Yeah, used to drink there a bit before I fell out with my friends who live in Bedminster. Also that was in the days before George Ferguson became mayor and pissed me off.


----------



## Dan U (May 30, 2014)

Geri said:


> That's the Queens Head in Easton, different pub altogether. A few of my friends are going to that.



Ah right. My bad. Yeah it should be a good night. Have been there for Duvet a couple of times.


----------



## wiskey (May 30, 2014)

Thora said:


> The Baccy Factory is totes cool.


Nah its all about the Old Bookshop. 

Not that I tend to go anywhere other than the Spotted cow


----------



## Thora (May 30, 2014)

Tbf I've not been to the Tobacco factory bar and I've never heard anyone call it the Baccy factory but the Guardian says it's cool.


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2014)

I've never heard anyone call it that either. It's a bit like a Bedminster version of the Watershed.


----------



## JTG (May 30, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Queens Head. Eastville.


This


----------



## Chemical needs (May 30, 2014)

I liked going to Small Bar last time I was in Bristol, it's a craft beer pub - not particularly unique but nice old pub type atmosphere and really good selection of ales, as I remember it.


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2014)

That looks completely fucking wank. No pint glasses


----------



## Chemical needs (May 30, 2014)

Think it was served in a jug type glass with a handle. Personally I'm not too fussed about the thing the beer comes in, I just liked the beer, the price and the atmosphere


----------



## Dan U (May 31, 2014)

The Plough is a decent pub, decent night this


----------



## wiskey (May 31, 2014)

Thora said:


> Tbf I've not been to the Tobacco factory bar and I've never heard anyone call it the Baccy factory but the Guardian says it's cool.


The Boy's PTA holds meetings in the tobacco factory, and my antenatal group used to meet up with their babies and get pissed there of an afternoon 

The Old Bookshop however is a bit further up North Street and is often mentioned by the childless people I know who actually have lives as a good venue. I've only been into it during the day and was served terrible coffee and told they had no cake!


----------



## strung out (May 31, 2014)

The Tobacco Factory in Bedminster has some great theatre productions, so it's not too bad for a quick drink before that. That area wouldn't really be my first choice for spending an evening out though unless I'm going to see something.

I quite like Small Bar in town, it's mainly craft beer, but they do have two different types of cider. The fact that it only comes in two thirds of a pint mugs means that you tend to appreciate the drink more and the prices are pretty cheap compared to some other places (although you can obviously pay more for specialty beers etc).

If you are going to the Stokes Croft type of area, I'd recommend going to the Bell, which is one of the few decent pubs around there. Other places are kind of ok if you can put up with the certain types of people you'll meet. No. 51 is ok for food, but can get a bit wanky.

If you're prepared to go a little out of the way, then the Volunteer Tavern behind Cabot Circus in St Judes is excellent and although popular, is out of the way enough to not be frequented by utter wankers (mostly).

The Duke of York in St Werburghs is alright enough for a few pints, but they really need to sort out the lighting iirc.

Any of the Thali Cafés are good to grab some food, but try to get to the Easton or Montpelier ones if you can.

If you're going further east, then the Whitehall Tavern is quite nice, or the Red Lion, both in the Whitehall area.

I quite like the Star and Dove in Totterdown too, which has a good selection of bar snacks and food. Quite a quick walk from Temple Meads if you're that way.

Clearly there's loads more, but you might struggle to find places that aren't full of wankers if you go to the more widely publicised places in the trendy parts of Bristol. Avoid Clifton for the most part as it will be almost entirely full of cunts, but if you insist, then there is the odd decent pub - the Alma Tavern's alright (and has a small theatre upstairs) or the White Lion for the views across the Gorge.

Hope that helps.


----------



## stuff_it (May 31, 2014)

Actually cool or wannabes?


----------



## strung out (May 31, 2014)

There aren't any actually cool pubs in Bristol, just pubs that some people think are cool.


----------



## stuff_it (May 31, 2014)

strung out said:


> There aren't any actually cool pubs in Bristol, just pubs that some people think are cool.


Some of them are cool, indeed I can name several that are cool enough to still serve me.


----------



## strung out (May 31, 2014)

As long as you don't go to Brewdog then it's all good. That's pretty much the only bar in Bristol that is inherently full of absolute cunts. All the other ones are good for some things, crap for others. Fuck I hate Brewdog.


----------



## strung out (May 31, 2014)

The Old England and the Cadbury are real though


----------



## Chemical needs (May 31, 2014)

The cadbury is excellent - and quite tolerant of the herb in the beer garden,  so I hear...


----------



## wiskey (May 31, 2014)

The Cottage is a pretty mediocre pub but in the right place iyswim... Nice to wander to have a pint and wander back looking at the boats.


----------



## wiskey (May 31, 2014)

And the one on Jacob Wells Road... The ship? Or the anchor? Or something wet related... Anyway they are very friendly and lovely with kids.


----------



## JTG (May 31, 2014)

wiskey said:


> And the one on Jacob Wells Road... The ship? Or the anchor? Or something wet related... Anyway they are very friendly and lovely with kids.


Hope & Anchor - proper pub, great food, gets very busy on Sunday lunchtimes. Nice garden

ETA: THREE veggie options for Sunday roast, which obviously makes it outstanding just for that


----------



## Geri (May 31, 2014)

There's quite a few places that need torching by the sounds of it.


----------



## JTG (May 31, 2014)

Geri said:


> There's quite a few places that need torching by the sounds of it.


Anything with Ferguson's name on the deeds will do me tbh


----------



## Geri (May 31, 2014)

JTG said:


> Anything with Ferguson's name on the deeds will do me tbh


 
I went to the Grain Barge with my sister and brother in law on my birthday last year. We obviously looked very uncool as they ignored us at the bar for about 15 minutes whilst they served everybody else around us. In the end I lost my rag and had to shout at the girl behind the bar that actually I WAS NEXT! 

I think he has sold it now but I think he owned it at the time. 

I also had a row with the Mud Dock Café on Facebook about their support for him during the mayoral election and I have not been there since (although I might relent as I do like sitting out on their balcony in the summer).


----------



## Dan U (May 31, 2014)

Just remembered last time I was down I had a decent roast in the Lazy Dog on (I think) Ashley Downs Road. 

Won't be eating for a while yet after last night though. Need sleep


----------



## Geri (May 31, 2014)

The Greenbank does a good roast too, I'm told. I haven't checked it out yet though.


----------



## wiskey (May 31, 2014)

I thought the food in No. 51 was quite good.... We did go on an empty Sunday though


----------



## JTG (May 31, 2014)

wiskey said:


> I thought the food in No. 51 was quite good.... We did go on an empty Sunday though


The Stokes Croft one? Yeah it's OK from memory.
Cadbury roasts are excellent. The garden is good fun for people watching on a Sunday - spot who hasn't been to bed yet


----------



## fractionMan (May 31, 2014)

I like the weird pub just off queens square. The one with lit up square pumps full of beer you've never heard of and booths to sit in. Its cheap too.


----------



## Geri (May 31, 2014)

Their pizzas look nice. Tried to go there a few times as it's only a minute's walk from work but they don't seem to open at lunchtimes.

edit - no 51 I mean


----------



## Geri (May 31, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> I like the weird pub just off queens square. The one with lit up square pumps full of beer you've never heard of and booths to sit in. Its cheap too.


 
Don't know which one you mean. Hole in the Wall? The Shakespeare?


----------



## kalidarkone (May 31, 2014)

Geri said:


> The Greenbank does a good roast too, I'm told. I haven't checked it out yet though.


Full of hipsters!!! Hipster dads with big beards rocking their babies....lots of kids early evening....hipsters that have decided to settle down, all in Greenbank.....Saw a waitrose delivery van on my street the other day!! Never seen that before, sure sign of gentrification that's for sure!!


----------



## JTG (May 31, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> I like the weird pub just off queens square. The one with lit up square pumps full of beer you've never heard of and booths to sit in. Its cheap too.


King William's Ale House


----------



## JTG (May 31, 2014)

kalidarkone said:


> Full of hipsters!!! Hipster dads with big beards rocking their babies....lots of kids early evening....hipsters that have decided to settle down, all in Greenbank.....Saw a waitrose delivery van on my street the other day!! Never seen that before, sure sign of gentrification that's for sure!!


Yeah, Greenbank/Redfield is on the slide for sure


----------



## butchersapron (May 31, 2014)

JTG said:


> The Stokes Croft one? Yeah it's OK from memory.
> Cadbury roasts are excellent. The garden is good fun for people watching on a Sunday - spot who hasn't been to bed yet


Some of them haven't been to bed since 1988.


----------



## Geri (May 31, 2014)

kalidarkone said:


> Full of hipsters!!! Hipster dads with big beards rocking their babies....lots of kids early evening....hipsters that have decided to settle down, all in Greenbank.....Saw a waitrose delivery van on my street the other day!! Never seen that before, sure sign of gentrification that's for sure!!


 
Yeah, that's what I've heard as well. There's a trendy café opened up in the High Street as well, I noticed.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 31, 2014)

Geri said:


> Yeah, that's what I've heard as well. There's a trendy café opened up in the High Street as well, I noticed.


Yeah No 12 its called, its a deli.....do a decent sausage sandwich...


----------



## fractionMan (May 31, 2014)

JTG said:


> King William's Ale House


I think that's it. 

Also like the duke for the beer, music and outdoor tables.


----------



## xenon (May 31, 2014)

The Old Duke is too small and beer too pricey. King Bill is my hungover Sunday, few quiet pints and read in a booth pub.

Hole in the Wall, good food, though not always enough staff on so slow.

I quite like the Bank, the one  behind the Lanes.

And the Crown.
Mother's Ruin's alright for an early one before the students get there. Well the bar staff are sound and usually playing something interesting on their Ipod.

And another vote for the Cadbury.


----------



## xenon (May 31, 2014)

wiskey said:


> The Boy's PTA holds meetings in the tobacco factory, and my antenatal group used to meet up with their babies and get pissed there of an afternoon
> 
> The Old Bookshop however is a bit further up North Street and is often mentioned by the childless people I know who actually have lives as a good venue. I've only been into it during the day and was served terrible coffee and told they had no cake!



Coffee, cake? What is the meaning of this.  

I think they do Thai food in their. Or maybe Spannish... Something that smells nice anyway. I prefer the Hare though.


----------



## JTG (May 31, 2014)

xenon said:


> The Old Duke is too small and beer too pricey. King Bill is my hungover Sunday, few quiet pints and read in a booth pub.
> 
> Hole in the Wall, good food, though not always enough staff on so slow.
> 
> ...


Mother's Ruin does some good bands n that as well. I like the MR


----------



## xenon (May 31, 2014)

JTG said:


> Mother's Ruin does some good bands n that as well. I like the MR



Yeah. It's the same outfit that run the Stag and Hounds and another place. Sugar Loaves?... I like the Stag and Hounds too. Interesting old building. Took part in the Big Red communist pub quiz (my mate's a commy,) in the old court room.


----------



## JTG (May 31, 2014)

xenon said:


> Yeah. It's the same outfit that run the Stag and Hounds and another place. Sugar Loaves?... I like the Stag and Hounds too. Interesting old building. Took part in the Big Red communist pub quiz (my mate's a commy,) in the old court room.


 Stag's been through a few guises over the years, not been in lately. It does seem to be attracting more of a gig crowd these days (being next to the Exchange can't hurt either).


----------



## big eejit (May 31, 2014)

Went to see Joe Buck Yourself at The Stag and Hounds a few weeks back. Great gig and a really interesting conversation with him about the state of the US beforehand. 

Also went to their beer festival a week or so before that. Very impressive. It's recently changed hands and much more emphasis on good beer and interesting live music, as opposed to emphasis on being a bit shit all round.

Pic of Joe Buck at The Stag:

http://instagram.com/p/ng16L2vOn9/


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 3, 2014)

Based on nearly a year in town (mostly central & north), there's been a huge amount of change even in that time.

Bars: don't honestly mind Brewdog, just wish they'd stop trying to sell me shares/pretending to be punks. Really embarrassing. Small bar is probably the best craft beer place down that end of town, with the most welcoming atmosphere. Beer Emporium is a cellar bar next door, Famous Royal Naval Volunteer next to that. All are full of beardy hipster types, but the latter two tend to get more post-work office parties if that floats your boat. New Xmas Steps place looks good but needs time to settle.
Full marks to the new Urban Standard for both food & drink. Friendly staff, more of a mixed crowd than I expected. Ditto Bravas in Cotham. As a chef I'd happily go there just to have a beer & watch their operation in full flow. Haven't been to their cafe Bakers & Co yet but intend to.

Food: mid-range I'd go Clifton Sausage (dependable), the new Runcible Spoon (really friendly, great food), the aforementioned Urban Standard & Bravas. Pricier maybe the Ox, if you like steak. Lovely ornate cellar.

While we're on the subject, if anyone has any background/info about the Be In bar on Whiteladies Rd or anything related, feel free to share. I seem to have agreed to rent the kitchen there. From friday ffs.


----------



## Geri (Jun 3, 2014)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Famous Royal Naval Volunteer next to that. All are full of beardy hipster types


 
Wait - _the Volley is full of hipsters? _Jesus Christ on a bike, what is happening to my city?


----------



## JTG (Jun 3, 2014)

Geri said:


> Wait - _the Volley is full of hipsters? _Jesus Christ on a bike, what is happening to my city?


I know!
We need to start fighting back


----------



## Geri (Jun 3, 2014)

King Street sounds like the place to start. Then we go over to Baldwin Street and torch that shop that isn't just a shop, it's a "hub for Bristol's creatives".


----------



## JTG (Jun 3, 2014)

It's bad enough they wrecked Stokes Croft without them starting on Town as well. Town's supposed to be for normal people


----------



## Geri (Jun 3, 2014)

They better not come anywhere near Stapleton Road.


----------



## JTG (Jun 3, 2014)

Geri said:


> They better not come anywhere near Stapleton Road.


I think they leapfrogged it into Redfield


----------



## Geri (Jun 3, 2014)

I almost moved there when I got divorced, but the house I was going to buy was full of wet and dry rot, so I decided to stay put. So pleased actually, as I now realise I don't want to live anywhere more than about a mile from here.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 3, 2014)

I have realised that there are two kinds of hipsters.  the stokescroft / greenbank ones and then the townie ones who are just dressing like that cos it's what is being sold in topman.
...


----------



## JTG (Jun 3, 2014)

kalidarkone said:


> I have realised that there are two kinds of hipsters.  the stokescroft / greenbank ones and then the townie ones who are just dressing like that cos it's what is being sold in topman.
> ...


More than that I reckon but we shouldn't discriminate. Kill em all. With craft swords and artisan fire


----------



## xenon (Jun 3, 2014)

The Navel Volunteer's like that now?  I haven't been in since it re-opened couple of months ago. I still fondly remember when they had barrels of monkey nuts you could help yourself too and were expected to just chuck the shells on the floor.


----------



## JTG (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm going to have to inspect the Volly now


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 3, 2014)

JTG said:


> I'm going to have to inspect the Volly now


----------



## Geri (Jun 3, 2014)

I think the OP has forgotten about this thread - either that or we have scared her off


----------



## big eejit (Jun 3, 2014)

Walked into the Naval Volunteer the other day. Couldn't understand their fucking price list so walked out again.


----------



## Geri (Jun 3, 2014)

I notice their address is 17-18 King Street, *Harbourside*, Bristol. Since when did this become an official postal district in Bristol?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 3, 2014)

Geri said:


> I notice their address is 17-18 King Street, *Harbourside*, Bristol. Since when did this become an official postal district in Bristol?


Postal districts are denoted by the first discrete alphanumeric part of a postcode. You can write anything or nothing in between the house number or house name and the postcode.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 3, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Postal districts are denoted by the first discrete alphanumeric part of a postcode. You can write anything or nothing in between the house number or house name and the postcode.



They is an official region name associated with each postal district and usually a region covers more than one district.  You can derive it from ONS data.  You can also work out which town/areas that postal district includes.  

Oh, and area names can be the same as region names, just to confuse further.

I've got them somewhere if you're interested.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 3, 2014)

here you go, bristol postcodes for spods.


----------



## Geri (Jun 3, 2014)

Cool, so my address is 123 Street Name, Eastville Park, Bristol.


----------



## Geri (Jun 3, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> here you go, bristol postcodes for spods.


 
Mine isn't even on there. Fail.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 3, 2014)

Geri said:


> Mine isn't even on there. Fail.





Please PM me you postcode prefix so I can work out where I've lost it.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 3, 2014)

Either that or Eastville Park is as made up as Harbourside.


----------



## Thora (Jun 3, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> Either that or Eastville Park is as made up as Harbourside.


Eastville and Redfield are both places within BS5 that aren't on that list.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 3, 2014)

Thora said:


> Eastville and Redfield are both places within BS5 that aren't on that list.



Ok, cheers.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 3, 2014)

3 pages and no ones mentioned Cosies...

One fine establishment I've been trying to work out is the Duke of Sussex on Sussex Place, St Pauls. It looks like a pub but I never see anyone in there and I live down the road so walk by quite often. I went in back in 2011 when we were doing a BS2 pub crawl the day of the royal wedding after arguing with my friends that it hadn't been a pub for years. Was proved wrong when the landlord, an old Irish fella who was decorating the place put down his paintbrush and welcomed us in. 

Proper old school, only two pumps and no lager on draught something I have never seen before and I've been going to pubs since 1985! Thinking this must have been a one off I went in recently on the way home from work for a quick (bottled) lager and the old fella was still there on his own. Have decided it must be a money-laundering operation for Colombian drug lords as I cannot see how a pub survives this long with no customers yet is open every night???


----------



## JTG (Jun 3, 2014)

'Harbourside' 
It's 'Town' and nothing else. If they want to live somewhere twee then Bath's thataway


----------



## JTG (Jun 3, 2014)

BlackArab said:


> 3 pages and no ones mentioned Cosies...
> 
> One fine establishment I've been trying to work out is the Duke of Sussex on Sussex Place, St Pauls. It looks like a pub but I never see anyone in there and I live down the road so walk by quite often. I went in back in 2011 when we were doing a BS2 pub crawl the day of the royal wedding after arguing with my friends that it hadn't been a pub for years. Was proved wrong when the landlord, an old Irish fella who was decorating the place put down his paintbrush and welcomed us in.
> 
> Proper old school, only two pumps and no lager on draught something I have never seen before and I've been going to pubs since 1985! Thinking this must have been a one off I went in recently on the way home from work for a quick (bottled) lager and the old fella was still there on his own. Have decided it must be a money-laundering operation for Colombian drug lords as I cannot see how a pub survives this long with no customers yet is open every night???


Thanks, the Duke of Sussex has always confused me too!


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 3, 2014)

JTG said:


> Thanks, the Duke of Sussex has always confused me too!



Went past again about half hour ago and there he is at his station behind the bar and not a soul to be seen.


----------



## Geri (Jun 4, 2014)

JTG said:


> 'Harbourside'
> It's 'Town' and nothing else. If they want to live somewhere twee then Bath's thataway


 
King Street is definitely in Town. Arnolfini, Watershed etc. is The Docks.


----------



## Thora (Jun 4, 2014)

I think the council call it Harbourside, Old Town and West End


----------



## Geri (Jun 4, 2014)

I would blame George Ferguson, but I'm pretty sure those signs went up before he became mayor.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 4, 2014)

‘Canon's Marsh’ never seemed to catch on for some reason.


----------



## Geri (Jun 4, 2014)

I think most Bristolians associate Canons Marsh with a big car park.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't even know where it is


----------



## Geri (Jun 4, 2014)

wiskey said:


> I don't even know where it is


 
The Watershed is in Canon's Marsh. For years there was just a huge car park behind it, where Millenium Square is now.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 4, 2014)

Geri said:


> The Watershed is in Canon's Marsh. For years there was just a huge car park behind it, where Millenium Square is now.


oooohhhhh ... nope never heard it called that. I do remember the car park though. In fact I don't know what I would call that area, either 'the bit by the watershed', or 'the bit by @Bristol' I guess...


----------



## JTG (Jun 4, 2014)

West End is near Southampton, Old Town is in Swindon and Canons Marsh is where we used to smoke prior to Sixth Form when we graduated to the back of the Council House.
HTH


----------



## big eejit (Jun 4, 2014)

BlackArab said:


> Went past again about half hour ago and there he is at his station behind the bar and not a soul to be seen.



I was told it was shut but, as you say, it doesn't seem shut. Never been in tho I walk past all the time. Intriguing place. 

Is there a list of licensed premises on the council site or somewhere?


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 4, 2014)

No one's mentioned OMG, Bent or Queen Shilling yet, what the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 4, 2014)

I like:
Tobacco Factory (staggering distance from the g/f's so dead handy)
Old Bookshop (for the tapas)
Severn Shed (for the cocktails & terracey bit hanging over the river)
Olive Shed (for the tapas)
The Woods (for the cocktails & whisk(e)y)
The Lido (for the swim & fancy lunch package)
Famous Royal Navy Volunteer (yeah why not?)
That place on the Harbourside that does cider and pizza, can't remember the name
Bristol Bear Bar

Didn't really like Small Bar, alright if you want beer but they had only one white wine and that was rank. Went to Crofters Rights recently for a roast and they took ages AND the wine list was rubbish. It was OK though I suppose.

edit: and the Thali Cafe. And want to try Soukitchen but haven't been yet. And a new place called Birch or something on Raleigh Road which is supposed to be good.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 4, 2014)

big eejit said:


> I was told it was shut but, as you say, it doesn't seem shut. Never been in tho I walk past all the time. Intriguing place.
> 
> Is there a list of licensed premises on the council site or somewhere?



Definitely not shut, just had a pint in there prompted by this thread!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 4, 2014)

_pH_ said:


> I like:
> Tobacco Factory (staggering distance from the g/f's so dead handy)
> Old Bookshop (for the tapas)
> Severn Shed (for the cocktails & terracey bit hanging over the river)
> ...


Yep. That's it. Game over.


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 4, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Yep. That's it. Game over.


Yeah but which is best: Bent, OMG or Queen Shilling?


----------



## xenon (Jun 4, 2014)

I didn't know you drank round Southville _pH_ when down here. Get yourself down the Corronation. It's a proper pup...


----------



## JTG (Jun 5, 2014)

The Crofters Rights can fuck off n all


----------



## big eejit (Jun 5, 2014)

The crofters rights is alright. It's friendly and sells good beer at a reasonable price, and isn't actually up its own arse. Obviously it's Stokes Croft so there are a few knobs, but not as many as I expected. 

Went down the other week and they had a beer festival on by Mike Ross from Brewers Droop. Had a good chat with him about when he used to run Ross Brewery from there. There were also brewers and beers there from Arbor, Celt, Ashley Down. So they're proper about their beer. 

The Small Bar OTOH. Morose hipster wankers selling two third pints for £4. 'We don't serve pints, so uncool.'

We can still work out your ripoff prices, you daft cunts. A bar for people who don't actually like beer to pretend they do.


----------



## Geri (Jun 5, 2014)

If people are friendly, the hipster  vibe can be forgiven a bit. I went to Small Street Espresso, very hipstery and felt awkward and out of place. Full Court Press just around the corner however is lovely.


----------



## xenon (Jun 5, 2014)

My mate's dragged me into Full Court Press a couple of times. I'm not a coffee officianardo but yeah, it was fine and the staff friendly.


----------



## Geri (Jun 5, 2014)

I was in there just now, there was a hipster with a beard and no socks, and the people on the table next to me were eating pork pies and ham from Tesco. 

Coffee is lush but could do with being a bit hotter.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 5, 2014)

On a similar tack, Bubble Tea in Quakers Friars(!) minds me of a hipster version of those shipping container torture chambers the US military ran with the Northern Alliance in Afghanistan


----------



## JTG (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm just holding the loss of the Croft's gigs against the Crofter's tbh
The opening up of Quaker's Friars is one of the only good visual things about the Carboot development


----------



## strung out (Jun 5, 2014)

Crofter's Rights is awful - probably the most uncomfortable pub I've ever had the displeasure of drinking a pint in.

I don't drink the beer in Small Bar, but the cider is fairly reasonably priced (£2.20 for two thirds of a pint) and at least there's somewhere comfortable to sit! Plus trendy pubs on King Street haven't demonstrably changed the character of the area to make it near enough unrecognisable. Crofter's Rights fits right in to the new Stokes Croft


----------



## JTG (Jun 5, 2014)

Queen's Head, two quid for a pint of Thorn plus footy via naughty satellite


----------



## strung out (Jun 5, 2014)

strung out said:


> Crofter's Rights is awful - probably the most uncomfortable pub I've ever had the displeasure of drinking a pint in.
> 
> I don't drink the beer in Small Bar, but the cider is fairly reasonably priced (£2.20 for two thirds of a pint) and at least there's somewhere comfortable to sit! Plus trendy pubs on King Street haven't demonstrably changed the character of the area to make it near enough unrecognisable. Crofter's Rights fits right in to the new Stokes Croft


Not getting at you btw big eejit! I've had this argument many times with friends on twitter, which you've probably caught bits of 

I think you and I can be united in our dislike of Brewdog - the only pub in Bristol that has actually tried to dissuade me from ordering cider in favour of something else.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 5, 2014)

The Long Bar: pound-a-pints still available, and NO SHOPLIFTERS


----------



## Thora (Jun 5, 2014)

My dad recommends The Cornubia.  But then he is a man in his 50s who likes ale and horse racing, so maybe it's so uncool it's actually trendily ironic?

Reading all these names of bars I don't recognise is making me realise I haven't had a night out for about 3 years


----------



## Chemical needs (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm guessing the £4 2/3rd pints in Small Bar are hipstery/ very strong/ very unique? The beers I had in there were a bit over £2... Still, I won't defend it any longer. I'm no fan of hipsters and shit like that, and only went there once...


----------



## xenon (Jun 5, 2014)

What is the Crofters Rights? Is that formally The Croft. Which is the one that years ago was called the Brew House?

I've been since it wasn't the Brew House but can't remember what it was called.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 5, 2014)

xenon said:


> What is the Crofters Rights? Is that formally The Croft. Which is the one that years ago was called the Brew House?
> 
> I've been since it wasn't the Brew House but can't remember what it was called.


After the Brewhouse it was the Comedy Pub (green) for a while before it was The Croft.


----------



## xenon (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh yeah, the Comedy Pub. What a shit name.


----------



## xenon (Jun 5, 2014)

Also yeah, that is shit if there are no longer gigs at the Crofters Rights. What do they use that back room for then? Last time I saw a band there, I got tinnitus. My fault, metal band, - no earplugs.


----------



## JTG (Jun 5, 2014)

The Cornubia was always good. Behind my work, now covered in all sorts of army flags.
Long Bar was where the EDL took a pasting wasn't it?


----------



## big eejit (Jun 5, 2014)

strung out said:


> Not getting at you btw big eejit! I've had this argument many times with friends on twitter, which you've probably caught bits of
> 
> I think you and I can be united in our dislike of Brewdog - the only pub in Bristol that has actually tried to dissuade me from ordering cider in favour of something else.



Brewdog is a cunt's bar. Run by cunts for cunts. 

Crofters seems fine to me. The decor says hipster but the staff are friendly and the clientele not really of that ilk. They're still mostly over the road in the 'trying-far-too-hard, look-at-me-mummy-I'm-on-Stokes-Croft' Canteen.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 5, 2014)

Thora said:


> Reading all these names of bars I don't recognise is making me realise I haven't had a night out for about 3 years



Ha I was thinking something similar... Perhaps we need to do a pub crawl


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 6, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> After the Brewhouse it was the Comedy Pub (green) for a while before it was The Croft.



and back in the 80s Mozarts


----------



## JTG (Jun 6, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Ha I was thinking something similar... Perhaps we need to do a pub crawl


Window of Waterstone's in town had a tube map style Bristol pub map. Even had the Duke of Sussex on it. Start there


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 6, 2014)

BlackArab said:


> and back in the 80s Mozarts


And before that the Swan?


----------



## Geri (Jun 6, 2014)

Had some great nights in there when it was The Brewhouse. Funnily enough I was thinking about it earlier, can anyone remember what it was before that? It wasn't a pub, was it?

Edit - ah, already answered, didn't see those. Mozarts rings a bell but I don't think I ever went in there.

We used to go to a great restaurant in the 80s where the Runcible Spoon is now. Can't remember the name, Bakers maybe??


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 6, 2014)

I like the apple in the centre. It's good cider and it's on a boat.  Duke of York in St Werburghs purely because it does my favourite cider and it's quite a decent pub, lots of hipsters though of course.  
I'm generally pretty rubbish at recommending bars though.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 6, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> I like the apple in the centre. It's good cider and it's on a boat.



Decent enough, but a bit of a pain negotiating the steps with a pram. Still, the opportunity to drunkenly barge hipsters out of the way with a toddler is never one to turn down lightly.


----------



## Geri (Jun 6, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Duke of York in St Werburghs purely because it does my favourite cider and it's quite a decent pub, lots of hipsters though of course.


 
What cider?


----------



## JTG (Jun 6, 2014)

Geri said:


> What cider?


It does Thatchers Gold and Dry, Stowford and a couple of others. Duke of York is alright by me, not least for the skittle alley


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 6, 2014)

Geri said:


> What cider?



Apples and Pears. I have an immensely sweet tooth that's why I love it.  That and bee sting.  Tbf it's probably no longer my favourite as I do love a Thatchers and Stowford but Apples and Pears is great on a sunny afternoon/early summer evening.  Not many pubs do it.  It's definitely not one to go on the piss on though as it gets a bit sickly after two or three.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 6, 2014)

Geri said:


> What cider?



DOY always used to, and I think still does, a few rough ciders. Can't remember who actually makes them but they're labelled such as 'Rumpy Pumpy' and 'Up Yer Ass'. 

That's scrumpy for you.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2014)

big eejit said:


> Walked into the Naval Volunteer the other day. Couldn't understand their fucking price list so walked out again.



It's ridiculous isn't it? Not keen on those silly grid beer lists with no pumps on the bar.
Persisted & ended up with a 'sour' beer that I was quite enjoying till I realised it tasted just like someone had poured grapefruit juice into my lager.
If you'd stayed you could have wandered into the gents & muttered 'oh for fuck's sake' at the urinals, which are sawn-off metal beer barrels.


----------



## Geri (Jun 7, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Apples and Pears. I have an immensely sweet tooth that's why I love it.  That and bee sting.  Tbf it's probably no longer my favourite as I do love a Thatchers and Stowford but Apples and Pears is great on a sunny afternoon/early summer evening.  Not many pubs do it.  It's definitely not one to go on the piss on though as it gets a bit sickly after two or three.


 


big eejit said:


> DOY always used to, and I think still does, a few rough ciders. Can't remember who actually makes them but they're labelled such as 'Rumpy Pumpy' and 'Up Yer Ass'.
> 
> That's scrumpy for you.


 
I like Addlestones, not many places seem to have it though. Stowford Press is a good second choice. 

I like scrumpy but it tends to be very strong.


----------



## JTG (Jun 7, 2014)

Orangesanlemons said:


> It's ridiculous isn't it? Not keen on those silly grid beer lists with no pumps on the bar.
> Persisted & ended up with a 'sour' beer that I was quite enjoying till I realised it tasted just like someone had poured grapefruit juice into my lager.
> If you'd stayed you could have wandered into the gents & muttered 'oh for fuck's sake' at the urinals, which are sawn-off metal beer barrels.


Christ, really?
I used to like the Volley


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 7, 2014)

Geri said:


> I like Addlestones, not many places seem to have it though. Stowford Press is a good second choice.
> 
> I like scrumpy but it tends to be very strong.



Not tried Addlestones, is it sweet or medium? I like most medium sweet ciders it's the dry strong stuff I can't do.  Give Apples and Pears a go if you see it.  It actually tastes a bit like pear drops but in a non alcho pop way.  Probably not selling it very well am I?


----------



## Geri (Jun 7, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Not tried Addlestones, is it sweet or medium? I like most medium sweet ciders it's the dry strong stuff I can't do.  Give Apples and Pears a go if you see it.  It actually tastes a bit like pear drops but in a non alcho pop way.  Probably not selling it very well am I?


 
That sounds interesting! I'm guessing it's a mixture of cider and perry? 

Addlestones is neither sweet nor medium, it's kind of dry and cloudy.


----------



## xenon (Jun 7, 2014)

What's with the Ark Bar now. Has flag saying Palistinion Embasy.

I might have to try one in the Volley next week. I hope it's not as wanky as it sounds.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2014)

That's what it is now. And an alcohol free zone. I did a talk there a few months back and wasn't forewarned about this state of affairs.


----------



## xenon (Jun 7, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> That's what it is now. And an alcohol free zone. I did a talk there a few months back and wasn't forewarned about this state of affairs.



Not good, the second bit. I'd have gone in last night had it been open. That would have been most disappointing.

I guess getting the license back was too much hastle. Not that I'm against alcohol free places, except when I want a drink.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 7, 2014)

Geri said:


> That sounds interesting! I'm guessing it's a mixture of cider and perry?
> 
> Addlestones is neither sweet nor medium, it's kind of dry and cloudy.



You'd think it would be but I don't think it is.  

Don't think I'd get on with Addlestones by the sounds of it!


----------



## nicky toronto (Jun 18, 2017)

bexwat said:


> Hi, I moved back to Bristol after 6 years away and am keen to try cool new places. Naturally when I used to live here I had my favourite haunts but now I'm looking for interesting independent places (no chains) for the day and/or evening so show off how diverse and unique Bristol is to my boyfriend. Any recommendations on individual places or on how I might be able to find little hidden gems would be much appreciated. Thankkksssssssss.


Stay out of pubs they are full of the stupid and the opionated. get an allotment


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 18, 2017)

nicky toronto said:


> Stay out of pubs they are full of the stupid and the opionated. get an allotment


You don't sound stupid or opinionated at all


----------



## wiskey (Jun 18, 2017)

nicky toronto said:


> Stay out of pubs they are full of the stupid and the opionated. get an allotment


Have you waited three years and a week to post that?


----------



## Riklet (Dec 14, 2018)

Any updates for this thread? I'm around in bristol quite a lot at the moment. When did so many places become so fancy and glitzy and posh bar-y?  Not found myself a decent local yet although Cat and Wheel just down the road.  I also rate the Bell, the Apple, Thali Café and had some good food at the Palestinian museum for the film festival recently, vegetarian but tasty.  Also checked out the Cube cinema for the first time... small but quite fun.  Miss Ark bar though that place was great! 

There's so much music things on I cant even keep track tbh and just been to bugger all. DJ Producer and Duvet Vous in Easton both on this weekend and loads of good nights been on at Lakota and Black Swan recently too. Crofters Rights always seems busy and got music on but looks a bit too hip to just rock up at by yerself.

Oh went for lunch at Adelina's Yard which is fancy pantsy but really amazing food and nice staff. Lunch deal isn't bad value actually for special occasion.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm not a huge fan of the crofters, but I definitely think you'll be fine turning up on your own for a night. I went to Collective on a Thursday on my own and it was great. If you like Drum and Bass it's worth a visit.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 14, 2018)

I go out on my own all the time it's fine! 
History of drum and bass on 21st at Trinity - it's gonna be epic if you like that kind of thing- still a few tickets left....


----------



## Chemical needs (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm going to producer tomorrow!


----------



## xenon (Dec 14, 2018)

I went to Small Bar for first time the other night. There's only 2 lager's on tap and yeah, no pints.  But, actually, I quite like it there. 

For a decent local, my local, the Corronation is worth popping in if you're in Southville.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 14, 2018)

We are very excited for Producer. 

What are Urbans thoughts on Lakota and Blue Mountain closing?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 14, 2018)

Students apts are very needed aren't they? Noticed crap about blue mountain owners 'selling out' - what bollocks. They were squirreling away profits for 27 years. Parasites, like all these owners, these market enforcers.

Just turn town into a student area, issue passes to the rest of us and we can commute in to work as service staff in the day then fuck off back to our Bantus at night.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 14, 2018)

Chemical needs said:


> I'm going to producer tomorrow!


Link?


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 14, 2018)

BristolEcho said:


> We are very excited for Producer.
> 
> What are Urbans thoughts on Lakota and Blue Mountain closing?


Didn't realise lakota was closing too. Will be a massive opportunity there for someone.


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 14, 2018)

xenon said:


> I went to Small Bar for first time the other night. There's only 2 lager's on tap and yeah, no pints.  But, actually, I quite like it there.
> 
> For a decent local, my local, the Corronation is worth popping in if you're in Southville.


I'm in there most weekends xenon


----------



## Chemical needs (Dec 14, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> Link?


----------



## Chemical needs (Dec 14, 2018)

I pop into small bar every now and again.

BristolEcho, and Riklet if you're going tomorrow night, come and say hi  you won't miss me, well my mate actually - I think he's gonna be wearing light up trainers...


----------



## Chemical needs (Dec 14, 2018)

BristolEcho said:


> We are very excited for Producer.
> 
> What are Urbans thoughts on Lakota and Blue Mountain closing?



Sad. Hopefully someone will fill the gap that lakota and blue mountain will leave with something better!


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 15, 2018)

Chemical needs said:


> I pop into small bar every now and again.
> 
> BristolEcho, and Riklet if you're going tomorrow night, come and say hi  you won't miss me, well my mate actually - I think he's gonna be wearing light up trainers...



Will do!  

Yeah mixed feelings on Lakota and Blue Mountain. That area will miss them both and I'm not sure we'll see any venues that are quite as big pop up. At the same time I a absolutely love smaller venues so if something opens with a great system then I won't be to displeased.

There are so many good night's most weekends so the demand is there. A couple of weeks ago there were two massive DnB nights on over the weekend and both were pretty much sold out.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 15, 2018)

BristolEcho said:


> Will do! I've a mohawk not stuck up and my girlfriend has bright blue hair.
> 
> Yeah mixed feelings on Lakota and Blue Mountain. That area will miss them both and I'm not sure we'll see any venues that are quite as big pop up. At the same time I a absolutely love smaller venues so if something opens with a great system then I won't be to displeased.
> 
> There are so many good night's most weekends so the demand is there. A couple of weeks ago there were two massive DnB nights on over the weekend and both were pretty much sold out.


I'm not keen on smaller venues for the reason that I need space to dance. Trinity is the perfect size for me.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 15, 2018)

Agree with that I hate it when it feels oversold. My only issue with Trinity is the lack of a second room so if you're not feeling the music then you can't change it. This is more an issue with Planet Shroom as I'm quite selective on the style of Psy I like.

Nice venue other than though and love the staff.


----------



## Riklet (Dec 15, 2018)

Haha I got dragged to planet shroom last weekend actually for OTT. Not a fan of psytrance but it was more psy dub chill stuff and was fantastic! Really fun dancing and good atmosphere.

Been to Trinity Centre loads before and always much prefer it as a venue although yeah its true a second room would make it much better. Had no idea the Stokes Croft clubs are closing but guess its no surprise... maybe theyll get occupied and people can make their own club 

btw got no ticket for Producer and not got a regular job at the moment so probs going to give it a miss and go to Duvet Vous instead. Well jel though looks like a sick night despite Blue Mountain's renowned cuntiness. Have an good un folks... youve inspired me to go out dancing more by myself in the week!


----------



## Chemical needs (Dec 15, 2018)

The loos in trinity are shit. One cubicle in the gents. No good for those with shy bladders. And the smoking area isn't great. Love the dance floor, sound system and bar though.


----------



## Geri (Dec 15, 2018)

You can't go upstairs at Trinity anymore?


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm off to lakota tonight. To this: Any urbs coming?


----------



## Chemical needs (Dec 21, 2018)

Good to meet you at Producer BristolEcho - thought matey boy's light up trainers would work as an effective beacon  

I considered going out this weekend but I'm still recovering from Producer, having acquired a mild xmas man flu afterwards. So I'll be staying in this weekend and looking after myself to make sure I'm healthy for the nye party I've bought a ticket for. Hope you have a good one though, kali


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 21, 2018)

Chemical needs said:


> Good to meet you at Producer BristolEcho - thought matey boy's light up trainers would work as an effective beacon
> 
> I considered going out this weekend but I'm still recovering from Producer, having acquired a mild xmas man flu afterwards. So I'll be staying in this weekend and looking after myself to make sure I'm healthy for the nye party I've bought a ticket for. Hope you have a good one though, kali


Thanks and speedy recovery - ive just recovered myself after being off work for the first part of the week. I can highly recommend 100 clove garlic curry! 
Which nye party are you going to?  
I've just bought a ticket for this:


----------



## Chemical needs (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm going to a penryn space agency party in cornwall, should be cool. That black swan nye event looks good.

Thanks for wishing me a speedy recovery  wonder how many cloves you would need for a single serving lol. The mrs has gone home and it's a few days before i head SW side to be with the fam.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 22, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> I'm off to lakota tonight. To this: Any urbs coming?
> View attachment 156294


That's was dreadful! I've never seen lakota so dead. I'm totally embarrassed because I went on my own, was easily the oldest and ....it was just so uncool.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 22, 2018)

Shame that as the line ups nice.

Producer was really good! Had a great time but definitely having a rest now until new year. Yeah thought I'd say hi neonwilderness.  Going to Schwet at the Stag and Hounds for new years. Expecting drone, industrial, techno and Beyonce. Had a great time at it last year and only a fiver I think.

Might have a nose at that Psyched night though.


----------

